# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Mëhallat e botës - esse mbi diversitetin

## D@mian

NJe shkrim interesant per larmine multikulti ne boten perendimore dhe ndikimin e saj mbi construktin social. 




> Mëhallat e botës
> 
> 
> Nga Ardian Vehbiu
> 08-01-2008
> 
> Diversiteti është nga ato vlera shoqërore që me vështirësi ka arritur të pranohet në Perëndim, duke çarë rrugën nga Amerika e racave të ndryshme dhe emigracionit të përbotshëm drejt Europës konservatore e provinciale, të mësuar me njëtrajtësinë dhe riprodhimin e traditave. Megjithatë, sot nuk gjen mision e vizion korporatash e agjencish shumëkombëshe, as manifest kulturor qytetar e fletëpalosje reklamash për industritë e naftës e gjigantët farmaceutikë, që të mos e ketë shtruar diversitetin në themel të politikave të veta të kuadrit e të marrëdhënieve me publikun. Provë e normalizimit të kësaj vlere është edhe shembëllzimi i saj në filmat e Hollywood-it; kujt nuk i kujtohen ushtarët në filma me temë nga luftërat në Irak e në Vietnam ose edhe Lufta II Botërore, me emra si OBrian, Koëalski, Di Prinzio e Vasquez, secili deputet kinematografik i irlandezëve, polakëve, italianëve e hispanikëve, tashmë të trupëzuar në shoqërinë amerikane? Po fëmijët laramanë: të bardhë, të verdhë, të zinj e bojëkafe; arabë, eskimezë, aztekë, europianë, japonezë, bushmenë e polinezianë, veshur me triko të buta shumëngjyrëshe e kapur për dore në pllakatet llamburitëse të United Colors of Benetton?
> 
> Me kohë, diversiteti si vlerë ka depërtuar e është ulur këmbëkryq edhe në sallat e leksioneve në universitetet e Perëndimit; jo aq për tu diskutuar e debatuar, sesa për të shërbyer si dogmë teorish e programesh të ndërhyrjes komunitare ose teorish politike të identiteteve; ose për të nxitur adoptimin e platformave multikulturore në studime dhe në politika sociale, si alternativë ndaj integrimit nëpërmjet asimilimit në kulturat zyrtare, të qendërzuara ose të konsideruara si superiore. Megjithatë, vetë multikulturalizmi tani vonë e ka humbur disi besueshmërinë në publik, si në SHBA ashtu edhe në Europën Perëndimore, meqë kur është zbatuar në praktikë ka prodhuar më tepër tjetërsim dhe segmentim të shoqërisë, sesa e ka pasuruar jetën qytetare nëpërmjet ballafaqimit të kulturave, traditave dhe të vlerave përkatëse. Mirëpo nëse e djathta konservative prej kohësh i ka shprehur rezervat e veta, në parim, ndaj përfshirjes së diversitetit në kodin etik të shoqërive të hapura e demokratike, e majta rregullisht e ka mbrojtur e kultivuar në emër utopish sociale. Për këtë arsye, një studim i kohëve të fundit i politologut të njohur amerikan, Robert Putnam[*], që vë në pikëpyetje ndikimin pozitiv të diversitetit në jetën qytetare, ka ngjallur interes të madh në qarqet e sociologëve, politologëve, demografëve dhe urbanistëve; meqë Putnam-i i përket jashtë çdo dyshimi krahut liberal, ose të majtë, të akademisë.
> ...

----------


## sirena_adria

Carmen-Francesca Banciu: Europa ime, kultura është zemra e një shoqërie! 

http://www.dw.com/sq/evropa-ime-kult...rie/a-42716370

----------


## Ciarli

Europa, Gabi i popujve dhe magazina e shpirtrave te shtrenjte apo Amerika nuk kane themelet kulturore te duhura per tu quajtur shoqeri!

----------

